# errore kde [RISOLTO]

## Pes88

Ciao a tutti!!! 

Ho un problema con l-avvio di kde!!!! Quando provo a fare il login carica fino a un certo punto e poi si blocca...    :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Ho fatto tante ricerche in giro, ed è un problema abbastanza comune, pero io non sono riuscito a risolverlo... 

Non capisco se è dovuto a kde o dbus o a server X !!! 

Per prima cosa, il problema si è presentato da un giorno all'altro, con la versione di kde-4.5, allora ho pensato che un aggiornamento alla 4.6 avrebbe risolto! Invece nulla, l'errore rimaneva... 

Su kdm.log trovo il seguente errore : 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> klauncher(9457) kdemain: No DBUS session-bus found. Check if you have started the DBUS server. 
> 
> kdeinit4: Communication error with launcher. Exiting!
> ...

 

Ho provato a disabilitare kdm , e lanciare kde da shell con startkde o  dbus-lanch startkde o exec starkde, ma ottengo sempre lo stesso errore che la variabile $DISPLAY non è settata. 

Ho provato ad analizzare il codice di startkde e ho notato che il programma kcheckrunning non riesce a rilevare le sessioni del server in quanto ritorna sempre due e questo provoca l'arresto dello script di avvio, ho provato anche a lanciare il server x io manualmente e lanciare poi la sessione kde , ma non sono riuscito ad ottenere nulla..  

Pero se faccio un banale startx, l'ambiente x si avvia correttamente... 

 Allora ho provato ad inserire il codice di avvio delle sessioni kde all'interno di xinitrc e kde inizia il caricamento ma si blocca come se fosse stato lanciato da kdm!! 

Infine ho anche eliminato la mia home per eliminare le varie configurazioni salvate e anche usato un diverso utente, ma il problema persiste... 

Ho inserito qui .xsessionerror : http://pastebin.com/FCv1xCu0

HELP HELP....  Sto impazzendo!!!

----------

## Onip

 *Pes88 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> klauncher(9457) kdemain: No DBUS session-bus found. Check if you have started the DBUS server.
> 
> 

 

Io direi di iniziare da lì.

```
# /etc/init.d/dbus start

# rc-update add dbus default
```

e poi rilancia kdm

----------

## Pes88

Forse non è scritto esplicitamente che dbus è avviato, comunque sono avviati correttamente tutti i demoni necessari per il corretto funzionamento di kde, qulali  hald ( anche se con kde4.6 non serve) consolekit  xdm ... 

Purtroppo la soluzione non è cosi banale..

----------

## ciro64

Se provi a creare un nuovo utente (magari lo tieni solo temporaneamente per provare), il problema si presenta sempre ?

In caso fosse tutto ok allora proverei ad indagare in ~/.kde4/

----------

## Pes88

 *Quote:*   

> Infine ho anche eliminato la mia home per eliminare le varie configurazioni salvate e anche usato un diverso utente, ma il problema persiste... 
> 
> 

 

Come ho scritto prima è stata una delle prime cose che ho fatto...

----------

## Pes88

Ho risolto, con un dowgrade dei driver nvidia alla versione 260...  Pero non ho capito perchè con i driver 270 non funzionava  e la cosa simpatica è che non c'era traccia di nessun errore su xorg.log e con tutti glia altri ambienti funziona tranquillamente  ...   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## k01

io lancerei un bel 

```
emerge `qlist -I -C dbus`
```

 giusto per togliersi il pensiero. inoltre che use flag hai abilitato? potrebbe anche essere consolekit che da problemi, se è abilitato è avviato anche il relativo servizio?

EDIT: sono arrivato tardi vedo XD

----------

## Pes88

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> giusto per togliersi il pensiero. inoltre che use flag hai abilitato? potrebbe anche essere consolekit che da problemi, se è abilitato è avviato anche il relativo servizio? 
> 
> 

 

Guarda la maggior parte degli errori che ho postato mi hanno detto sul forum di kde che possono essere ignorati...   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Sinceramente non ho capito perché con quei driver non andava ( va bè i driver sono hard mask, ma io ho sempre usato  i driver hard mask nvidia) ... 

Se può essere utile a qualcuno posto emerge info : 

```

emerge --info 

Portage 2.1.9.25 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.4.4, glibc-2.11.2-r3, 2.6.36-zen1 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.36-zen1-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_64_X2_Dual_Core_Processor_4800+-with-gentoo-1.12.14

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 07 Feb 2011 19:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:     2.6.6-r1, 3.1.2-r4

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.14-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.4-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1 (sys-kernel/linux-headers)

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA PUEL vmware dlj-1.1"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /var/bind"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5.2/ext-active/ /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.2/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.2/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,--hash-style=gnu,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/php /var/lib/layman/viralex /var/lib/layman/vmware /var/lib/layman/kde /var/lib/layman/mio"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gdu gif gpm iconv ipv6 jpeg jpg kde lcms ldap libnotify mad mikmod mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nvidia ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png policykit ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 readline sdl session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg symlink sysfs tcpd tiff truetype udev unicode usb vorbis x264 xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="it" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

[/quote]

----------

